# Water changes during cycle



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

Hello to all! This question has already been asked, but I cannot seem to find the thread. Sorry for the repetitive question. My tank is apparently going thru a mini-cycle right now, not sure why. But anyway, is it ok to do my 2 weekly water changes of 25% while the tank is going thru its mini-cycle?

thanks


----------



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

Somebody? Anybody? Bueller? Bueller? Ferris Bueller?


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Just make sure you treat the new water with chlorine neutralizer. Your method could help curb toxic ammonia and nitrite levels while the media gets established.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I find it much easier to leave the tank alone and let the cycle do its thing. Keep testing throughout.


----------



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Any water change during cycling will decrease the beneficial bacteria you're procreating.


----------



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

rchan11 said:


> Any water change during cycling will decrease the beneficial bacteria you're procreating.


No it wont. The majority of the bacteria is in the filter, some in the gravel, and on the surface of the aquarium. Nitrifying bacteria is not free floating in the water. With partial water changes there still will be enough ammonia and nitrites to feed the present bacteria. You are just diluting it to make it less toxic to any fish. As long as an ammonia source is present in the tank the bacteria will still as you put it procreate even with daily partial water changes as long as you use a proper conditioner for municipal water. So Robert, go ahead with your water changes if you have fish in the tank. Also leave a small amount of salt in the tank to help the fish through any nitrite spike.


----------



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

Awesome feedback, thanks!


----------

